# Comcast and free Netflix



## elliemaej (Apr 4, 2011)

Comcast is including Netflix with its bundles. I just recently upgraded to their super double play. Does anyone have experience activating it without having any x1 equipment? Getting conflicting info from Comcast and Netflix. Comcast suggested getting an x1 bloc just to activate it then return the box.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

You might be able to activate it from a computer using your favorite web browser at www.netflix.com


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Did you ever find a solution to this? It seems ridiculous that I get free Netflix in my Comcast package, but can only use it if I get their X1. And to get their X1 means they will then charge me for the Tivo cable card... so I cant even just get the X1 box and put it in the closet.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

jscozz said:


> Did you ever find a solution to this? It seems ridiculous that I get free Netflix in my Comcast package, but can only use it if I get their X1. And to get their X1 means they will then charge me for the Tivo cable card... so I cant even just get the X1 box and put it in the closet.


There does not seem to be a SUPER Double Play online...Pay for it then??? 

I had it for years when it was $8, but then they went up 2 bucks. Did not want to participate in giving them 2 million more bucks a month. I think it might be another buck now. But to be fair, in those days they did not have much original programming.

Netflix


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Comcast says you need the X1 to be able to convert a ccard netflix account to Comcast billing for package... Netflix says they cant do anything about it... but if Comcast can give me the promo code it can be entered on Netflix site to change billing to Comcast. I am sure it will not be easy trying to find someone in Comcast to give me a code. I am guessing that X1 is just passing something about my account in the communications with Netflix... and there is no technical reason that it can't be done with Tivo... just Comcast trying to push their X1 over other systems. If I am getting FREE Netflix with my Comcast package it should not require X1.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I changed over to X1 for free. All I had to do is replace the comcast box with the X1 box. I am not paying for a cable card for my Bolt.


----------



## 2ManyCats4Me (Jun 25, 2018)

Here's my experience and thoughts for Tivo users that sign up for Comcast's new bundled packages that include Netflix. I've been a devout Tivo user for 14 years and never owned (never will) any Comcast equipment. 

I wasted many hours trying to set up my new "free" Netflix account. Spoke to countless reps at Comcast who were all wrong. Some of their suggestions:
1. Pick up the free X1 box that's included in my service (It's not free, it's an additional $9.95/month outlet charge since my Tivo is my first device).
2. Give up my Tivo and switch to an X1 box (I have lifetime service and am loyal to Tivo so that will never happen).
3. Get a ROKU stick and download the Xfinity Stream app (Netflix isn't available on the Xfinity Stream App).
4. Call Netflix directly for help (Netflix can't help, it's a Comcast problem).

Conclusion: There is no way to access your free Netflix unless you have an X1 box. I'm also assuming you can't just get an X1 box, activate it and return it. From what I understand it's a proprietary thing where you can only access it through Comcast's box. Which leads me to my next thought. The FCC set up requirements years ago regarding retail purchased cablecard devices (like a Tivo). I believe this was done so consumers would still have a choice in how they received their televised content and that the content would be the same on both cable supplied boxes and third party boxes. If that is true, then isn't Comcast negating that by offering a service you can only get on their boxes?

One last thing, a bit off topic, but if you signed up for any of the new Comcast Signature packages you also lost the following channels from your lineup: Oxygen, Investigation Discovery, WETv, TruTV, UP!, and WGNAmerica. That was another caveat I wasn't informed of before signing up for a two year contract.


----------



## GaryD9 (Mar 1, 2002)

2ManyCats4Me said:


> I'm also assuming you can't just get an X1 box, activate it and return it. From what I understand it's a proprietary thing where you can only access it through Comcast's box.


This is incorrect. The X1 box is required to initially associate the netflix account with the comcast/xfinity account. It basically sends a code to netflix telling netflix to send the bill via Comcast instead of directly to the customer. Once associated, the netflix account works great on PC's, mobile devices, and even with a TiVo box.


----------



## 2ManyCats4Me (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks for the info GaryD9, it’s greatly appreciated. I’m working with a rep at corporate, I’ll call her this week to make sure this works before I make another trip to the xfinity store.


----------



## GaryD9 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wouldn't trust a comcast employee to understand their own system.

I have comcast and an X1 box. I created a new netflix account via the X1 box and now use that (new) netflix account on my PC, android phone, and my last remaining TiVo box. I think it also works on the X1 box, but ironically I've never actually used netflix from there once I created the account.

On my netflix "account" page, in the "Membership & Billing" section, I see the following text:


> Billed through Xfinity
> 
> Contact Xfinity to update your payment details or end your billing through Xfinity.


There's nothing (as yet) on my comcast bill showing netflix except for the mention that netflix is included in my "xfinity package" (super triple play.)

I don't know for sure what would happen if I returned the X1 box without changing my comcast bundle. My understanding is that it wouldn't impact anything as the X1 box is only needed to associate the netflix account with comcast and nothing more. This is reflected in the fine print for most of the bundles that include netflix: "Must activate Netflix subscription on X1 to *begin *viewing programming." (Emphasis is mine.)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Does anyone know how many screens or if 4K is included in the free Netflix with X1?


----------



## GaryD9 (Mar 1, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Does anyone know how many screens or if 4K is included in the free Netflix with X1?


It's the "standard" netflix plan: 2 screens, no 4K.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

The bundles I have had with Comcast have always included a free DVR. So there shouldn't be a $9.95 additional fee for the infinity box.


----------



## 2ManyCats4Me (Jun 25, 2018)

SNJpage1 said:


> The bundles I have had with Comcast have always included a free DVR. So there shouldn't be a $9.95 additional fee for the infinity box.


The way the bundles work is you get one free outlet. With that one free outlet you can get programming with either their X1 box or your own device. In my case I'm using a Tivo Roamio with Lifetime service attached to that first outlet.
Now if I wanted to get the X1 box also, that box would be considered a second outlet. It's not the box I'm necessarily paying for but for the additional outlet.

It's pretty much a moot point for me now anyway, as I can now confirm that you can get an X1 box, activate the Netflix service, then return the box the next day. So now I have my free Netflix through my Tivo and no X1 box. The perfect setup for me.

For those who are going to activate their service using this method with no prior Netflix account: Signing into the Netflix app through the X1 box automatically assigns you an unknown password, so you must then go to the settings (looks like a cogwheel) within the Netflix app and in there it will let you assign yourself a password. You must have an email address and password to sign into other devices, so this is important if you are going to be returning your X1 box.

Thank you to those that have replied and offered advice and assistance.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

What happens if you already have a Netflix account and want to keep its pricing for some later date (i.e. when you cancel comcast)? Will you get credited? For example I have Hulu and received a 2 month free promo from a purchase. I was able to add the promo to my existing account.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

2ManyCats4Me said:


> Which leads me to my next thought. The FCC set up requirements years ago regarding retail purchased cablecard devices (like a Tivo). I believe this was done so consumers would still have a choice in how they received their televised content and that the content would be the same on both cable supplied boxes and third party boxes. If that is true, then isn't Comcast negating that by offering a service you can only get on their boxes?


Are you thinking the regs prohibit bundling in this fashion? Worth a try, FCC complaints are easy to file online.

Has anyone successfully used and dumped the X1 box with Netflix and tivo? Seems folks have set it up this way, but it's unclear if anyone has actually returned the X1 and had the sub continue to work.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Well I did the silly routine of acquiring an Xfinity X1 box to link my Netflix account to my Comcast account, then returning the X1 box. Considering I live where I live, it was $2 in tolls for each trip and $1.50 in parking for each trip. And that doesn't count the almost 4 hours it took to drive back and forth twice, and sitting on hold for 45 minutes in order to activate the service. When I left the store, they told me that the box was "now active." They were wrong.

But now I have my Netflix bill being paid by Comcast. And hopefully I won't have to spend time on the phone with them dealing with an over billing charge for a box I returned less than 4 hours after I took it.


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

What?*

$1.50 in parking*

Now that's the ultimate Comcast hidden fee!!!!


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

MScottC said:


> Well I did the silly routine of acquiring an Xfinity X1 box to link my Netflix account to my Comcast account, then returning the X1 box. Considering I live where I live, it was $2 in tolls for each trip and $1.50 in parking for each trip. And that doesn't count the almost 4 hours it took to drive back and forth twice, and sitting on hold for 45 minutes in order to activate the service. When I left the store, they told me that the box was "now active." They were wrong.
> 
> But now I have my Netflix bill being paid by Comcast. And hopefully I won't have to spend time on the phone with them dealing with an over billing charge for a box I returned less than 4 hours after I took it.


Even if it was $50 in tolls and parking plus a ten hour drive it would've been worth it.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Even if it was $50 in tolls and parking plus a ten hour drive it would've been worth it.


It should be just a simple phone call, with no hardware involved. "You subscribe to Comcast, oh and you subscribe to Netflix?" Let me just link the accounts for you." Done... instead, you have to get get the box, hook it all up and get it registered online, then you can link the accounts. And then, de-register it, unhook it up, and take it back to the Comcast store... absolute f&&(*g idiocy.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

MScottC said:


> It should be just a simple phone call, with no hardware involved. "You subscribe to Comcast, oh and you subscribe to Netflix?" Let me just link the accounts for you." Done... instead, you have to get get the box, hook it all up and get it registered online, then you can link the accounts. And then, de-register it, unhook it up, and take it back to the Comcast store... absolute f&&(*g idiocy.


You expect Comcast to do something that makes sense? Never going to happen. They're a cable company. The only thing they should be used for is internet, and only if there are no other viable options in the area, or the other options aren't fast enough.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

MScottC said:


> It should be just a simple phone call, with no hardware involved. "You subscribe to Comcast, oh and you subscribe to Netflix?" Let me just link the accounts for you." Done... instead, you have to get get the box, hook it all up and get it registered online, then you can link the accounts. And then, de-register it, unhook it up, and take it back to the Comcast store... absolute f&&(*g idiocy.


I agree but the hook is to get the subscriber on X1.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I agree but the hook is to get the subscriber on X1.


Exactly! The quicker they can get everyone on X1 the easier it will be to move to IP. It makes more sense than just sending out a mailer to try to get folks to bring in their old box for nothing to swap out. Make it exciting for them to swap to the new box.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I know this is an old thread but did anyone ever come up with a way to link account to comcast without using or borrowing an X1 box? I just changed my plan to a Signature 3 plan and found out I needed an X1 box to activate the promo. Comcast was sympathetic but said no other way.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

dhoward said:


> I know this is an old thread but did anyone ever come up with a way to link account to comcast without using or borrowing an X1 box? I just changed my plan to a Signature 3 plan and found out I needed an X1 box to activate the promo. Comcast was sympathetic but said no other way.


I think this will answer your question.

Netflix Package FAQs


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

This was several months ago, but I had the X1 box for as long as it took me to pick it up, hook it up to my TV, register the box, register Netflix with my Comcast account, spend a few minutes seeing if the X1 box was worth it in any way shape or form, then pull the box out and return it the the Xfinity store... a couple of hours at the most.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Out of curiosity, is the Netflix plan that is being included at no additional charge in some Comcast service packages always the Standard (HD) tier or does it vary between Standard and Basic (SD) depending on the type of bundle or other factors?

Also, if the included tier is Standard and the customer wants to upgrade to (or already is subscribed to) the Premium (UHD/4S) Netflix plan, is the Comcast billing upcharge simply an additional $3.00 (the current difference between the Standard and Premium pricing)?


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

According to the FAQ page: Netflix Package FAQs


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

The new price will be reflected on your bill? Not the difference between the 4S package and the standard package?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

KevTech said:


> According to the FAQ page: Netflix Package FAQs
> 
> View attachment 43003


If that was in response to my post, it does not address either of my questions.



mattyro7878 said:


> The new price will be reflected on your bill? Not the difference between the 4S package and the standard package?


I assume they mean the new end price. There are at least two different situations, depending on whether the previous sub was included in the Comcast bundle or is simply being billed through Comcast.


----------



## abaraff (Jul 29, 2003)

Sorry to revive this old thread but it seems clear from spending quite a lot of time chatting and talking to clueless Comcast support people that there is still no way to activate Netflix without using X1.


----------



## edwinyuen (Dec 30, 2010)

abaraff said:


> Sorry to revive this old thread but it seems clear from spending quite a lot of time chatting and talking to clueless Comcast support people that there is still no way to activate Netflix without using X1.


I got an X1 to test how it was and to activate Netflix. I activated Netflix the first day and returned the X1 soon after.


----------

